# Arcor vs 1&1



## Mr-Bison (14. April 2005)

Wie meint ihr, was besser ist? DSL flat von Arcor oder 1&1? Ich habe hier einen Vergleich gesehen  http://home.arcor.de/privatkunden-info/warum_arcor.htm  Kann jemand noch irgend was dazu sagen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. April 2005)

Dazu sag ich nur eine Sache: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials182201.html&highlight=arcor

Für Arcor-DSL scheinen sich mittlerweile neben Leuten mit Bock auf DSL auch die Medien verstärkt zu interessieren(siehe letzter Post im verlinkten Beitrag). Die aktuelle c't hat dazu auch einen Artikel.

Ich bin jetzt bei Versatel und hochzufrieden(nach fast 5 Monaten noch nicht eine Rechnung bekommen )


----------



## bombinackel (23. April 2005)

Hallo Mr Bison

Zu DSL von 1+1 kann ich dir leider nichts sagen aber von Arcor DSL kann ich nur abraten. Am 27.12.2004 bestellte ich Arcor DSL, da sich das Angebot eigentlich sehr verlockend anhöhrte.Schon nach der ersten Prüfung war klar das daß Superlockangebot für 9.90 natürlich in meiner Wohngegend nicht verfügbar war. Daraufhin wurde ich automatisch auf eine Preselect Seite von Arcor geschickt die die begehrte Flatrate für daß doppelte Entgeld anbot. Da auch dies noch ein akzeptabler Preis war griff ich zu. Ich orderte also DSL mit 3000er Bandbreite und eine Flatrate mit dreimonatiger Vertragsbindung. Merkwürdigerweise hieß diese dann aber Varioflat3000. Da ich allerdings weder etwas Volumen noch Zeitbegrenztes haben wollte studierte ich das Internetangebot noch mal ganz genau und machte Bildschirmfotos der Internetseite. Dort hieß es Schlicht und Einfach ---Surfen ohne Zeit und Volumenbegrenzung zum Festpreis---. Nach ca 5 Tagen kam dann auch der Vertrag per Post mit den korrekten Auftragsdaten und dem Hinweis daß es 4 - 6 Wochen dauern könnte. 
So weit so gut, denn bis dahin ahnte ich noch nicht einmal Ansatzweise wie sehr man sich doch über ein Unternehmen ärgern konnte.
Als sich nach 7 Wochen noch nichts tat kam mir der Gedanke mal bei der Hotline anzurufen. Ich bin ja schon einiges gewohnt aber wenn mann 3 Wochen jeden Tag mindestens 4 mal Versucht diesen Laden zu erreichen und jedesmal nach 20 Minuten Warteschleife mit dem Hinweiß auf das Internetportal rausgeworfen wird, hat man doch irgendwann die Schnauze voll. Ach ja, um eine E-Mail an den Kundenservice zu schreiben braucht man eine Kundenkontonummer, die allerdings erst nach Freischaltung vergeben wird. 
Mitlerweile konnte man aber in fast jeder Computerzeitschrift nachlese, daß ich wohl nich der einzige war, dem es so erging. Erst Nach zwei Briefen per Einschreiben und Drohung vom Vertrag zurückzutreten schaltete Arcor mich tatsächlich am 27.03.2005 frei.
Allerdings mit einer Bandbreite von 1500 und einer anderen Flatrate was ich sofort per E-Mail mitteilte da ich ja nun die besagte Kundenkontonummer hatte.
Nach 2 Tagen kam dann auch eine Antwort von Arcor die mich ja fast von den Socken haute. Tarif und Vertragsänderungen könnten nicht per E-Mail erledigt werden ich solle mich an die Hotline wenden oder schreiben. Wie Dumm von mir zu erwarten, daß dieser Verein die Sache einfach erledigt oder sich gar für das Missverständniss entschuldigt. 
Also habe ich meinen Einspruch per Einschreiben an Arcor geschickt und bis zum heutigen Tage (immerhin fast ein Monat später)  keine Antwort erhalten. Einfach toller Service!
Mitlerweile bin ich also seit einem Monat mit Arcor DSL im Netz und es ist einfach nur zum Kotzen. FTP Progamme werden geblockt, Download wird beschnitten, Zwangstrennung alle Nase lang(Router ist auf ---keine Trennung nach Zeitlimmit eingestellt---). Als aber dann noch die erste Rechnung kam schlug der Hammer nun endgültig zu. Dor hatte ich auf einmal eine von MIR angebich beauftrgte 1500hunderter Leitung und eine Volumenbegrenzte Flatrate.
Also hab ich nochmal versucht die Hotline zu erreichen und es doch tatsächlich geschafft einen lebendigen Menschen zu sprechen welcher mir aber in keinster Weise helfen konnte oder wollte denn nach seiner Aussage gäbe es keine Flatrate und die 3000er Leitung sei bei Preselect Kunden schon gar nicht möglich.
Nach diesem Telefonatstudierte ich nochmal die Website von Arcor und merkwürdigerweise hätte ich die 3000er Leitung sofort bestellen können. Nur die Flatrate kostet nun anstatt der 19.90 satte 49.90 was um ein Drittel teurer ist als die Telekom. Soviel also zu Arcor und wir machen die besten Preise.
So das ist das Ende meiner Erfahrung mit Arcor und ich hoffe ich konnte damit helfen, das nicht noch einer auf diesen Verein reinfällt.     

Gruß Bombinackel

PS: Habe meinen Vertrag mit Arcor fristos wegen nichterfüllung des Vertrages gekündigt und zu Net Cologne gewechselt. Mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. April 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt bei Versatel und hochzufrieden(nach fast 5 Monaten noch nicht eine Rechnung bekommen )


 
Hey ich will auch  
Ok damals als T-DSL gerade neu war bekahm ich ja auch die ersten 12 monate keine DSL gebühren abgezogen 

Übrigens ich bin seit es DSL gibt kunde bei Telekom und T-Online und war bis auf einen Ausfall vor 3 Jahren immer zufrieden.
Auch wenn nicht nach der rosa Firma gefragt wurde erwähne ich es mal einfach.


Bei 1&1 kann ich dir nur sagen dass sie in einigen Stätden anscheinend große Probleme mit der Stabilität des Netzes haben, mein Onkel ist seit 3 Monaten bei 1&1 und alles andere als zufrieden, die 2Mbit werden bei ihm nur sehr selten erreicht was definitiv nicht an dem Server lag von dem Download stattfand.


----------

